# Rabbit Fun Run



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

I'd be interested in joining in... No kids to bring along, but I could help supervise.


----------



## geneo41 (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes,I would be interested in a fun run. I have a year old Beagle needs to be worked.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

I don't ever carry a gun anyways , so I could take a dad and a couple kids.


----------



## tallyho (Sep 15, 2008)

I would personally prefer less shooters over more shooters. But this sounds like a fun thing to do, thanks for getting it started Rick.

Adam


----------



## sharodhunter1226 (Sep 29, 2008)

what do you want me to do rick to help things get moving?

Pat


----------



## pipefitter (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok Here is the list of guys that are in so far. sharodhunter1226, thundrst, tallyho, jackbob42, bradu20, geneo41, brandon, rodbuster, mr.cap. This is the list so far. If anyone wants to be added let me know. 

Rick P.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

Where will this be held at? I would be interested in bringing my dog for some young ones to watch work the rabbits. A little shy about them shooting in front of my dog but he works slow enough that they kids should be ok with supervision.


----------



## pipefitter (Feb 20, 2008)

I"m still working on that. When i figure out were everyone is at i will try to find some place central to everyone.


----------



## pipefitter (Feb 20, 2008)

O.K. lets get this started again. I have been searching for a spot we can all go, or a few spots close together we can go. I live in Goodrich which is east of Grand Blanc. When i find out who is in and were everyone lives we can find a place that is central to everyone.
Also if anyone who doesn't have dogs or would like to hunt with dogs let me know and we can set something up. I try to get in atleast 2 snowshoe hunts a month at my house in roscommon if anyone is in the area when im there.
Rick Perry


----------



## KBSPEED (Jun 27, 2006)

I got two dogs and I would be in. I can understand where people would not be comfortable with strangers shooting around their dogs. I got a lot of time and money stuck into my dogs and if one got shot my wife would kill me! If I do go with somebody new the rule is that shells are only put in the gun after the dog has the rabbit up and running.


----------



## sharodhunter1226 (Sep 29, 2008)

dog owners are in charge of the hunt is that correct


----------



## TallPaul (Jan 12, 2007)

Sounds like a good thing. One suggestion, you could have it as a youth hunt, where only youths carry, with an adult present, At the beginning, everyone could meet up. throw your parties name or a number into a hat and draw out pairs of parties, then some of the dog owners or fathers could meet follow beaglers and see someone elses pot lickers run.

Sorry if this was metioned or if it is going in a diiferent direction, kinda sped read through it.

I agree never boast of your dog, they'll make a liar out everytime.

Consider snow depths when deciding a spot, don't want to turn the young hunters off.


----------

